
Theranos Had a Chance to Clear Its Name. Instead, It Tried to Pivot - empressplay
http://www.wired.com/2016/08/theranos-chance-clear-name-instead-tried-pivot/
======
jonsterling
This is like one of those evil spirits/creatures that changes shape while you
are wrestling with it!

